
Are you recycling or wish-cycling? - tdgoddard
https://greenthatlife.com/wish-cycling-and-tips-to-recycle-right/
======
generalpass
I see this as a more practical problem: waste receptacles provided by waste
companies are substantially smaller than recycling receptacles.

So, just take a guess at what most people do when that waste receptacle is
full.

If the industry genuinely wanted to cut down on their sorting costs, they
would provide larger waste receptacles.

